# summer nest box



## chickenchaps (Aug 11, 2011)

Does anybody have a picture of a good warm weather nest box?  I plan to breed my does next month and it will still be warm in Florida when they kindle.  Would a wooden box be too hot for them?  Or should I make one out of wire?  Or half wood half wire?  

Any design tips or ideas, or even better, pictures?

Thanks!


----------



## brentr (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't have pics to show, but several comments in BYH on other nest box threads indicate lots of folks go wit the open top box; some say they put wood on the bottom, some use wire.  The main difference between winter and summer is the amount of nesting material they put in the box.  In summer, not as much is needed.  I also gather that most folks don't have rabbits kindling in the grip of winter.

I have NZ rabbits, and I built a permanent nest box on the back of the hutches I made.  The dimensions would be roughly the same for a removable nest box (some folks will say larger, some smaller than these dimensions).  11"W x 15"L x 6" H (open top)


----------



## chickenchaps (Aug 11, 2011)

Great, thanks for the reply!  So if I design a regular wood one, just not put as much stuffin inside, that would be sufficient... good.  Thanks!


----------



## Mea (Aug 11, 2011)

A very good rabbit friend suggested using a cardboard box.  We tried it and i am quite pleased with it.  One i cut down so it is wide open, the other i made an opening in one end.  Both does have been as happy as clams with these.  the nice thing is... should they get soiled... they are easy to change out and dispose of.  We do have good wooden ones for winter use... but i may keep on using the  cardboard boxes for a while.


----------



## chickenchaps (Aug 11, 2011)

Do you think the cardboard box is cooler than a wooden one?  Or is it cut so its more open to be cooler?  I could find boxes.    I use boxes for brooding chicks, it works great for the same reason.  Toss it and get a new one, no cleaning.  lol

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Mea (Aug 12, 2011)

chickenchaps said:
			
		

> Do you think the cardboard box is cooler than a wooden one?  Or is it cut so its more open to be cooler?
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!


Yes i think they might be a bit cooler.  And Yes again they can be cut to be more open.   Adaptable... that's the word i was looking for. You could cut them for any type usage.


----------



## dewey (Aug 12, 2011)

Wire with a secure, disposable lining is great for summer.  I make my wood boxes and would use the open top style _if_ wood boxes are used in the summer, but quite a while back I switched to inexpensive rubbermaid type open top totes because they were lighter weight, much cooler, easier for me to handle, and much easier to clean and dry.  

I've used mostly wood over the years but have been very happy so far with the "plastic" totes and haven't had any big issues with chewing (mine get wood and things to chew on & play with).  I cut a rounded out scoop in 1 side and drill many small holes in the bottom.  Wood is much warmer for the winter, but I think I'll never go back to any other type for warmer weather use.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 13, 2011)

dewey said:
			
		

> Wire with a secure, disposable lining is great for summer.  I make my wood boxes and would use the open top style _if_ wood boxes are used in the summer, but quite a while back I switched to inexpensive rubbermaid type open top totes because they were lighter weight, much cooler, easier for me to handle, and much easier to clean and dry.
> 
> I've used mostly wood over the years but have been very happy so far with the "plastic" totes and haven't had any big issues with chewing (mine get wood and things to chew on & play with).  I cut a rounded out scoop in 1 side and drill many small holes in the bottom.  Wood is much warmer for the winter, but I think I'll never go back to any other type for warmer weather use.


Thanks for the input.  I like the "plastic" totes idea.  I would think they are so much more easier to clean and disinfect after each birthing.


----------



## dewey (Aug 13, 2011)

You're welcome.   I was a bit concerned that they'd be able to tip them over (NZ's) but not a single one has (out of many litters).  

The does _are_ able to scoot them around, though.  That could be good or bad, I guess.  Some move them where they want them to be instead of in corners where I place them.  I thought they were doing it on accident, but many times I have moved the box back to where I wanted it, and they almost immediately scoot it back to where they had it, lol.  They always position it so the front opening allows less air flow or more air flow.  

A quick-clip to hold the boxes where I desire is handy when the kits are old enough to come and go (so no kits get left behind the box), but seeing how the does like to move the boxes around for best kit comfort before that makes me wonder if they've ever been frustrated by not being able to do that with the heavy wood boxes.

The totes also stack inside each other so they take up much less space.  They may not be for everybody but I sure like them.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 14, 2011)

dewey said:
			
		

> You're welcome.   I was a bit concerned that they'd be able to tip them over (NZ's) but not a single one has (out of many litters).
> 
> The does _are_ able to scoot them around, though.  That could be good or bad, I guess.  Some move them where they want them to be instead of in corners where I place them.  I thought they were doing it on accident, but many times I have moved the box back to where I wanted it, and they almost immediately scoot it back to where they had it, lol.  They always position it so the front opening allows less air flow or more air flow.
> 
> ...


I think you are right about the frustration of the wooden boxes.  If does like to rearrange their nest (hay and fur) the way they like it, it would be logical that they would want their nesting box where they want it.  Like you stated with the air flow.  A doe knows about air flow and how it could chill herself.  Instinct, which then the drive to protect her kits would kick in.   And the quick-clip could be done once the doe has found the right place for the tote.   Definitely like the idea of easy cleaning and storage.


----------



## doubled (Aug 14, 2011)

I use the same boxes summer & winter the only thing I change is what I put in them, summer I use course wood chips, not as fluffy, lays flat so more air in box, not as insulative. Winter I use hay Does usually make a hole down inside the rear of the box then covers with fur for insulation.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 14, 2011)

doubled said:
			
		

> I use the same boxes summer & winter the only thing I change is what I put in them, summer I use course wood chips, not as fluffy, lays flat so more air in box, not as insulative. Winter I use hay Does usually make a hole down inside the rear of the box then covers with fur for insulation.


I thought wood chips weren't really good for rabbits.  You have had no problems with using it?   I'll stick with straw in winter and summer.   The doe will figure out how much she wants to use.  And if she doesn't pull fur, I'll supply sterile cotton balls.


----------



## doubled (Aug 15, 2011)

As long as they are hardwood chips and not cedar. Never had any problem, they will not ingest them. Been using them for many years      , just do not use "sawdust" of any kind.


----------



## dewey (Aug 15, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> doubled said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an interesting read on the safety of shavings for anyone interested... http://www.raising-rabbits.com/pine-shavings.html


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Aug 15, 2011)

dewey said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We've never used anything but pine; it goes in the bottom of the nest boxes and in the drop pans. We put a little less in during the summer and a just a touch more in the winter (along with more straw). Never had a problem or known anyone who has. We use it for the turkeys too


----------

